# Some New York subway shots..



## editor (Jan 18, 2008)

Some more photos from my NY trip last month...

























More pics: http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/new-york-subway-scenes.html


----------



## davesgcr (Jan 18, 2008)

Absolute top quality - still "The World's greatest subway system" 

Shame the red painted trains have gone - but what a contrast to the graff covered wrecks of the 1970's and early 1980's.

And the station tilework nameplates   are fabulous - (and cherished)


----------



## 1927 (Jan 19, 2008)

I caught this guy in the station at 42nd street at the end of the shuttle from Grand Central last year, he does have an amazing voice! Just another of the great musical talents which enrich any trip on the MTA


----------



## D (Jan 19, 2008)

I love that there is one called "hippy on an oboe".

Quality titles, man.


----------



## duvel (Jan 20, 2008)

....awesome. Love your photos and that god damn 'town'.....

;-)


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 18, 2008)

those are ace! i got detained trying to take photo's in your underground


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> those are ace! i got detained trying to take photo's in your underground


Wha'? Tell us more!


----------



## boohoo (Mar 18, 2008)

editor said:


>



I really like this picture  - the busker looks rather ghostly


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 18, 2008)

editor said:


> Wha'? Tell us more!



I was sitting in the median between the up/down escalator when about 4-5 police yelled at me, brought be over to the side and shook me down. Who was I, where was I from, Am I a terrorist...I should be fined...they spanked me, wrote me a ticket and sent me on my way


----------



## jbob (Mar 18, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> I was sitting in the median between the up/down escalator when about 4-5 police yelled at me, brought be over to the side and shook me down. Who was I, where was I from, Am I a terrorist...I should be fined...they spanked me, wrote me a ticket and sent me on my way



Unusual methods NYC cops employ 

Do they whip really naughty people?


----------



## D (Mar 18, 2008)

jbob said:


> Unusual methods NYC cops employ
> 
> Do they whip really naughty people?



Yes, especially the men in blue in this precinct.

***

in any case, that happened to Rainingstars in London, not NYC


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 19, 2008)

jbob said:


> Unusual methods NYC cops employ
> 
> Do they whip really naughty people?



lol, I was actually referring to the London Underground. 

Oh....worst of all, they made me clear my memory card in the underground as well


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> lol, I was actually referring to the London Underground.
> 
> Oh....worst of all, they made me clear my memory card in the underground as well


You're allowed to take photographs on the tube so long as you're not using flash, taking the piss or there is some sort of genuine emergency/terrorism threat on.

What were you taking pictures of?



> 10.1 Passengers can take photographs with small cameras for private purposes, provided
> * flashlights and/or tripods are not used
> * No obstruction or inconvenience is caused to staff and/or passengers.


https://tube-tfl.custhelp.com/cgi-b...HBob3RvcyBvbiB0aGUgdHViZQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 19, 2008)

editor said:


> You're allowed to take photographs on the tube so long as you're not using flash, taking the piss or there is some sort of genuine emergency/terrorism threat on.
> 
> What were you taking pictures of?
> 
> ...



hmmm I'll keep that in mind for the next shake down. I don't remember which tube station it was...it was a while ago. It might of been because I was sitting in the median between the up and down escalator...but it was no reason for them to delete my memory card


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> hmmm I'll keep that in mind for the next shake down. I don't remember which tube station it was...it was a while ago. It might of been because I was sitting in the median between the up and down escalator...but it was no reason for them to delete my memory card


They have no authority to force you to delete pictures - only a court can do that. 

http://groups.google.co.uk/group/uk.transport.london/msg/6c7307edd589513a
http://www.trainweb.org/districtdave/html/photos_on_lu.html


----------



## Rainingstairs (Mar 19, 2008)

editor said:


> They have no authority to force you to delete pictures - only a court can do that.
> 
> http://groups.google.co.uk/group/uk.transport.london/msg/6c7307edd589513a
> http://www.trainweb.org/districtdave/html/photos_on_lu.html



now I'm mad! seems like they just took advantage of the fact I didn't know the law. I first thought they were kidding..but then they were like "oy! she's not taking us seriously..bla bla"

dickheads


----------



## paolo (Mar 19, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> now I'm mad! seems like they just took advantage of the fact I didn't know the law.



The police can be a bit cheeky about this. It happened to me once after getting caught in an abandoned building - I just went through the motions but didn't actually delete anything.


----------



## pk (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a press pass so by and large the cops let me do whatever I like, which is great on demos and stuff. But you don't want to hand them any of your equipment ever.


----------



## rekil (Mar 20, 2008)

Rainingstairs said:


> now I'm mad! seems like they just took advantage of the fact I didn't know the law. I first thought they were kidding..but then they were like "oy! she's not taking us seriously..bla bla"
> 
> dickheads


It sounds like a case of bored coppers just looking for an excuse to hassle a lady.


----------

